# front door jam replacement



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

To answer your question: No, you are supposed to remove all casing ......standard practice.
However, yes, you could attempt it. But, keep some new brick mold on hand just in case it comes out screwed up.

What you would have to do is:

FIRST: Take measurements of the existing jam(s) and top piece (if replacing that also), in order to fabricate the new one(s) or just the one side)
1.) Remove the Door and hinges from the existing jam.
2.) Remove the interior casing from around the door.
3.) Using a recipricating saw with a metal cutting blade, cut away the nails from behind the old jam. Make sure that you cut ALL nails on the sides and the top as well.
4.) Using a finished casing pry-bar, CAREFULLY separate the old jam from the exterior brick mold. (Obviously trying not to split or damage the brick mold). It might also help to use a utility knife to cut away a 'line' between the Brick mold and the jams to separate the two pieces (paint and caulking materials).
5.) Once the old jam has been removed (BTW- I would try to keep it as intact as possible, in order to utilize it - to take precise measurements off of - for the placement of the hinges and deadbolt holes onto the new jams) Take a set of nail pullers and carefully pull the old brick mold nails through the BACKS of the brick mold. Do this while carefully holding it in place and not denting the molding with the pry-bar. The outside edges of the brick mold should be nailed in to the house sheathing ,and holding itself in place.
6.) From here, come the real carpentry skills. To duplicate the old jams while making sure that the old door and door hinges and opening all close up square/plum/tight to the new jam(s).
7.) You should be able the figure out the rest...
If not, just ask...
Good Luck!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Double posted my reply - edited


----------



## a_theater_god (Jul 30, 2006)

*thanks again*

Once again, thanks alot. I really appreciate the advice. I figured I would probably have to remove all the casing, inside and out. My real concern was in trying to preserve the outside brick molding. Your step by step instructions have given me a good guideline to proceeding. I am a carpenter, but my expertise comes in building sets for stage productions, so working with more permanent structures is a bit new to me. But I am really enjoying working on my "new" house and learning all these new things. Thanks again.


----------

